# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Krebs und Fluoxetin

## Ewald 0816

Ich hätte eine Frage,  ob von Euch jemand etwas dazu sagen kann?
Fluoxetin ist ein Mittel gegen Depressionen. 
Vllt könnte man dieses Mittel nehmen,  um wieder auf die Füße zu kommen? Oder macht man es damit vllt noch schlimmer? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Ich möchte gerne irgendwie positiv sein,  aber seit der Diagnose segel ich einfach nur ab und möchte irgendwas tun, um nicht ganz zum Liegen zu kommen! Ich jogge weiter meine Tour,  aber in meinem Kopf hämmert es quasi ununterbrochen.  Jedenfalls bin ich auf das Fluoxetin gestoßen und weiß aber nicht,  ob es gut oder schlecht ist,  für den Krebs. 
Liebe Grüße aus Ostfriesland 
Ewald

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Ewald,

zu Fluoxetin kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen. Jedoch zu Escitalopram 10 mg. Ich nehme dieses Medikament seit 3 Jahren (leider) aber es hilft mir.

Grüße, der aus Franken!

Dirk

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Ewald,

ob es wirklich gegen Depressionen hilft, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Aber das: https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Fluoxetin

informiert zumindest.

Harald

----------


## DieBlonde

Hallo Ewald, 

ich habe schon früher bei einer  depressiven Episode und auch  nach der Diagnose meines Mannes Fluoxetin genommen. Mir hat es in beiden Fällen geholfen. 

Mein Mann selbst nahm nach seiner Diagnose das Antidepressivum Cipralex und zu Beginn auch bei Bedarf ein angstlösendes Medikament (Beruhigungsmittel) - so etwas hilft auch gegen Panikattacken und diese  Angstgedankenspiralen. Muss man aber unter guter Kontrolle des Arztes nehmen, da besteht Abhängigkeitsgefahr.
Zusätzlich war mein Mann in Gesprächstherapie, die hat ihm sehr geholfen. 

Ich finde, in so einer Situation sollte man sich nicht scheuen jegliche Hilfsmöglichkeiten in Anspruch zu nehmen, um den Leidensdruck zu mindern. 

Alles Gute für dich! 
Nat

----------


## Ewald 0816

Danke Dirk, 
Es ist einfach eine Dauerbelastung.
Ich habe am 12.01 erstmal das ct usw.im Februar darf ich jetzt doch noch zur Pmsa pet mrt. Ich werde mich sicherlich zur op entscheiden,  aber das lange warten...Ergebnisse vom ct...wie wird die op ausgehen und wie werden die Ergebnisse dann vom Pathologen sein...kommt dann ein Leben in Angst? Darf man irgendwann mal wieder quasi bei Null anfangen? 
Danke Dir jedenfalls für Deine Nachricht!!!

----------


## Ewald 0816

Hallo und danke für Eure Antworten. 
Es ist halt so belastend! Am 12.01 hab ich erstmal meine ct Untersuchung.  04.02 darf ich jetzt doch noch zur Pmsa pet mrt. Aber es dauert,  gefühlt unendlich lange! Ich hoffe das die Untersuchungen nicht weitere negative Dinge ans Licht bringen! Wenn alles "gut" geht,  dann werde ich wohl die op machen lassen.  Aber dann ist der Horror wohl immer nicht vorbei?! Die Ergebnisse nach der op vom Pathologen  und darf man irgendwann wieder normal Leben oder bleibt die Angst allgegenwärtig? Essen und trinken immer in Abwägung...bloß kein Bier oder sowas... beim Grillen einen Bogen um das Fleisch machen...??? Rückfall und wie schlimm ist eigentlich ein schnellentdeckter Rückfall? Jemand sagte mir mal, das ein Rückfall nicht so dramatisch sei..."dann wird halt nochmal bestrahlt und damit sollte die Sache auch ausgestanden sein.."... bei so einer Aussage habe ich Zweifel.  Denn sonst wäre es nicht so angstbehaftet in den Köpfen! 
Danke jedenfalls für Eure Antworten! 
Liebe Grüße aus Ostfriesland 
Ewald

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Ewald,

Gesprächstherapie kann ich auch empfehlen. Die kannst Du Dir vom Hausarzt verordnen lassen. Der kann Dir auch schon in Frage kommende und in der Nähe befindliche  Therapeuten auflisten. Im Netz kann man auch welche finden, aber da Ostfriesland eine Randlage hat, sind die meistens zu weit entfernt.

Wenn Du in der Nähe von Emden leben solltest, kann ich Dir auch meine Liste geben, die ich von meinem Hausarzt erhalten hatte.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Ewald 0816

Moin Lutz,
Danke für Deine Nachricht. 
Nein, ich wohne an der Grenze nach Papenburg. 
Es fühlt sich an,  als wenn mir die Rübe gleich platzen würde.
Ich denke das dieser Zustand dringend enden muss,  weil es mir seelisch sehr zusetzt und ich weiß,  dass das wiederum bei dem Ganzen  nachteilig ist. Mein Sohn hatte damals eine Gürtelrose bekommen,  als die Mutter abgehauen war.  Das Seelenheil ist wirklich sehr wichtig und ich muss das,ggf mit Tabletten hinbekommen  muss! So war ich auf das Fluoxetin gekommen.  Aber ob das vllt kontraproduktiv wäre, .... deshalb hatte ich an das Forum gedacht. Ich wollte nicht schon wieder bei Google etwas Falsches anklicken. 
Das mir auch immer solche Dinge am Wochenende in den Kopf kommen.  Zum Wahnsinn werden!!
Viel zu viel Zeit...die Behandlung zieht sich wie ein Kaugummi.  
Martini Klinik steht im Raum oder Gronau.  
Aber bis es hier mal konkret wird,  das dauert. Erst gibt es, in ein paar Tagen, Telefongespräche. ( Mitte/Ende Januar).
Liebe Grüße 
Ewald

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Ewald,

ich hatte in 2017 eine Behandlung beim Psychotherapeuten, die hat mir sehr gut getan. Trotzdem ist das Escitalopram sehr wichtig für mich! Auch wenn ich mich dann gutfühle, hat mir mein Arzt gesagt "Nicht schlagartig absetzen".

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Ewald 0816

Moin Dirk, 
Danke für Deine Mitteilung!
Das ist mir schon wichtig, weil ich vorweg einfach für mich wissen muss,  ob eine solche Behandlung was bringt und nicht das man die Lage dadurch noch verschlimmern würde!
Vor der Krebserkrankung hatte ich zum Beispiel mal darüber nachgedacht,  ob ich eine Testosteronbehandlung machen sollte,  weil ich dachte, dass ich einen Mangel hätte.  Im Nachhinein bin ich jetzt froh,  dass doch nicht gemacht zu haben.  So meine auch mein Urologe, dass es gut gewesen sei, dass wir das, mit dem Krebs jetzt,  nicht gemacht haben!
Deshalb hatte ich jetzt auch mit dem Fluoxetin gedacht.  
Danke nochmals und ich werde am Montag mal beim Arzt fragen! Es muss unbedingt was passieren! Ich  kann nicht mehr abschalten.

----------


## Ewald 0816

Moin Dirk,
Warum schreibst Du "leider " wenn es Dir hilft?
Sind die Nebenwirkungen denn so hoch?.....vielen Dank für Deine Antwort

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Ewald,
ich bin medizinisch unwissend, hoffe immer auf Ratschläge aus dem Forum.

Möchte Dir aber sagen, so leicht stirbt es sich nicht, genau vor 5 Jahren hatte ich meine Diagnose,
PSA 77 das war schon der " Supergau " aber was sollte ich machen, ich muß damit leben und ich will leben, also weiter . . . ich bin fast 73 und ich lebe gut ! mit dem Krebs, habe zwar Lyphknotenmetastasen aber die werden mich wohl nicht umbringen, hoffe ich jedenfalls  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
ich habe mich mit 67 nicht operieren lassen, ich sitze das aus, zumal ich zwei schwere Herzinfarkte hatte, also Kopf hoch und weiter geht es, es muß weitergehen, auch für Dich.
Kannst ja mal in meinem Profil lesen wenn Du magst. Alles Gute für Dich, Du bist hier gut aufgehoben.

Liebe Grüße aus der "Nachbarschaft"

----------


## Ewald 0816

Moin Stefan, 
Danke Dir! Ja, die Tatsache das ich 48Jahre alt bin und mich eigentlich noch in der Blüte meines Lebens fühlte,  so einfach  beendet wurde. ( gefühlt). Es ist schwer auszuhalten! Am 12.01 habe ich erstmal meine ct usw.  Wenn es da keine bösen Überraschungen geben sollte,  dann steht noch das schwere Gespräch mit meinen Eltern an. Alles ein böser Traum! Wobei es leider kein Traum ist! Es fühlt sich so unwirklich an! 
Liebe Grüße 

Ewald

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Ewald,

das "leider" steht nur dafür, dass ich möglichst wenig Tabletten schlucken möchte.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Ewald 0816

Moin Dirk, 
Danke.  Ich dachte schon,  dass es doch viele Nebenwirkungen geben würde. 
Sonnige Grüße aus Ostfriesland 
Ewald

----------


## Tojo12

Zum Thema Fluoxetin: PSSD ist nicht zu unterschätzen, ich litt sehr darunter nach der Einnahme von regelmäßig Fluoxetin 40 mg. Depression weg, Lust leider auch. Nach dem Absetzen auch mehr als ein Jahr später ohne Libido. Zum Glück hat es sich verflüchtigt. Gegen heftige Depri hilft es aber. Man/frau sollte abwägen.

----------

